# Kanye West Disses Taylor Swift at the MTV MV Awards.



## Vidboy10 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow..... Just wow....


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 14, 2009)

-


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

lolol hes like screw the country singer ahaha


----------



## Jaems (Sep 14, 2009)

The world would be a better place if Kanye West killed himself. He has done nothing for humanity.
In fact, the world would be a better place if everyone at the VMAs killed themselves.
And on top of that, everyone who watches the VMAs should kill themselves.

Life in a perfect world. YEAAAAAAHHH.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> The world would be a better place if Kanye West killed himself. He has done nothing for humanity.
> In fact, the world would be a better place if everyone at the VMAs killed themselves.
> And on top of that, everyone who watches the VMAs should kill themselves.
> 
> Life in a perfect world. YEAAAAAAHHH.



lol with all those people dead there goes half of the worlds entertainment haha


----------



## Jaems (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm quite certain that 95% of "artists" who attend the VMAs are garbage.
And even with all of them dead, that's not even close to "half of the world's entertainment."

More like, "half of the world's shit".


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 14, 2009)

-


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 14, 2009)

"This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Viacom."


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 14, 2009)

I saw it, I lol'd, it was awesome. I don't really care about anything radio and shit, they just care about money. I thought it was awesome, Kanye is such an asshole XD


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 14, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> I'm quite certain that 95% of "artists" who attend the VMAs are garbage.
> And even with all of them dead, that's not even close to "half of the world's entertainment."
> 
> More like, "half of the world's shit".



While i agree that most of the musicians/movie stars/sports stars that go to award shows are awful a lot of people in the world like them...most rap stars are awful in fact they all are i prefer rap from the 80's and 90's but all the good rappers are dead.so while i might not mind if they didn't exist a lot of people still like most of those people and those kind of people not having entertainers to like means more people to ruin the ones we do like.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 14, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> "This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Viacom."


Try now


----------



## iL0VECO0KiEs (Sep 15, 2009)

Kanye ninja'd outta nowhere. LOL, but i gotta say, that was a punk*** move tho. Lost alot of cool points.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 15, 2009)

iL0VECO0KiEs said:
			
		

> Kanye ninja'd outta nowhere. LOL, but i gotta say, that was a punk*** move tho. Lost alot of cool points.


I raged at your name and your post.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 15, 2009)

CloudSE said:
			
		

> man kanye always be starting shit that guys a walking camera shoot his personality was built to piss people off, annoying and funny as hell to watch


He must have a small penis, because like Bono, his ego seems to be a million times bigger.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 15, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't call talentless douchebags like 50 Cent and Britney Spears entertainment. They all fucking suck hard. Pop music needs to die it's horrible death that is long overdue, people who actually like anything mainstream are all as retarded as the record companies who allow these auto-tune abusing piles of shit to create nonsense that they call music.


----------



## iL0VECO0KiEs (Sep 15, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> iL0VECO0KiEs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? Did i do something wrong?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While i agree with you a lot of other people like them and are entertained by them and a dumb ass entertained by an idiot is still better then that dumb ass annoying me lol.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 15, 2009)

Look what he did at Obama's Speech!


----------



## iL0VECO0KiEs (Sep 15, 2009)

Ahahahhhah. that obama one is funny.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## anaxs (Sep 15, 2009)

yeh i seen it live, hes a waste men now
he frivken lost his rep


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 15, 2009)

i'd rather listen to country then kanye's music anyway and i hate country its always about how i just lost my job cant afford to go buy cigarettes because my gf just left me and took all my money and my dog...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone who abused auto-tune as much as Kanye did before people bashed him for it, at which point he turned around and wrote a song called Death to Auto-tune, is a freaking hypocrite in the end. At least Taylor Swift can somewhat sing, I can't be bothered to listen to what that tool had to say but seeing as how he is an ego maniac who thinks he is Gods gift to music, I know it's just something retarded like usual. Also MTV is a laughable joke, none of those hacks deserve to be praised and awarded for anything, where are my awards for the music I have written which actually took time and skill to create?


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 15, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not surprised to be honest. Kanya is like an internet troll, but in real life.



Spoiler



does that make any sense ?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone who actually gives half a fuck about this story deserves to be slapped with a steel-tipped slapping glove. Seriously, out of all the non-stories of stories I see on the news, this certainly ranks up there.

First off, he's not like "HEY TAYLOR SWIFT YOU'RE UGLY AND CAN'T SING LOLOLOL", and while what he said may not have been "good", it wasn't terrible. If you consider that a "diss", than you're a real pussy.

Second, since when did the VMA's even matter? It's not like a Grammy. I don't see many musicians walking around with their VMA in one hand and their cock in the other. With Grammies, on the other hand, that's a different story.

Third, who cares, it's Kanye West. He was drunk. He's a douchebag. Stephen Colbert kicked his ass. Since when does anyone think this is "shocking"? He just makes shitty music and thinks his cock is over a foot long. Well, for all I know, that could be true. He is black after all.

Fourth, who still fucking cares? If you're writing up some cheesy gossip story at whatever shitty rag of a magazine you work for, then odds are you'll love this story. If you're someone with common sense (which obviously isn't a qualification for this site, and if it was 90% of the people here would be deleted), you'll just say "this is dumb" and write up a rant like this.


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 15, 2009)

-


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 15, 2009)

I have newfound respect for the man. Good job, Kanye.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't know why it's that big of a news story even though I do think it was pretty darn rude of Kanye to interrupt her acceptance speech to make some stupid comment. It could be just as well be staged so MTV gets lots of media attention. Who knows? Who cares?


----------



## iPikachu (Sep 15, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Third, who cares, it's Kanye West. He was drunk. He's a douchebag. Stephen Colbert kicked his ass. Since when does anyone think this is "shocking"? He just makes shitty music and thinks his cock is over a foot long. Well, for all I know, that could be true. He is black after all.


.............
yeah sure. all blacks are like that right?.. and all whites who make shitty music and think their dicks are over a foot long aren't douches? because they're white after all?

>_>


----
lol'd


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 16, 2009)

LMFAO!!
XD


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Lelouch (Sep 16, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



might want to choose your words a little more carefully lol

http://www.eontarionow.com/entertainment/2...cident-reports/


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 16, 2009)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit....
I don't know if that's a valid source or not but whoa.


----------



## Y-2-K (Sep 16, 2009)

Gotta love Kanye West.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Holy shit....
> I don't know if that's a valid source or not but whoa.



Kanye West is a total tosser.  It'll just be a story put out by his publicist to make people feel sorry for him rather than thinking he's a douchebag.  He thought coming out and acting a prat would make people think he was "cool" but instead people have turned around and said he was a douchebag.  Now he needs to reclaim his audience so his publicist has put out a "he's so sorry" story, but knew that just saying sorry wouldn't help so it's a "his mental health is poor" story.

The guy's a terrible musician, writes pretty crap music and has a huge ego.  That's usually the case with the talentless tho, just watch those idiotic pop idol shows for proof! lol


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

by the way, nice pictures


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

hahaha, keep them coming


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## wiifan420 (Sep 16, 2009)

the pics are hilarious. He simply shoulda though before he did that shit. On a side note though I think Kanye has great music.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 16, 2009)

You guys suck at photoshop lolz! Funny stuff though. except for the 9/11 one, that was effed up


----------



## slicknixon (Sep 16, 2009)

what i don't understand is why people don't see this for what it is; a press publicity stunt that worked.
happens all the time and people eat it up and buy into the bullshit. taylor swift was probably in on it..


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## mrfatso (Sep 16, 2009)

lol, how many kanyes are there anyway?


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 17, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> lol, how many kanyes are there anyway?



ell kanye west, kanye east, kanye north and kanye south of course


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 17, 2009)

so what happen to kanye north-east, kanye north-west,kanye south-east and kanye south-west ?


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 17, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already stated this already in another post some people(not me) but some people like Britney Spears and 50 cent and as for record companies allowing them make garbage music they don't give a shit if they make "Good" music or not as long as they get paid. As long as some people keep buying that garbage they will keep selling garbage.As for me i don't support musicians i download all my music however i do support low budget up and coming bands but when they make it big i'll download their music too lol =D


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 17, 2009)

LMAO this thread is hilarious!!!

As for taylor swift... serves her right. Country music is garbage.


----------



## michelkok1 (Sep 17, 2009)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 17, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> As for taylor swift... serves her right. Country music is garbage.



This thread wasn't even meant to fucking promote that Country is garbage.

Just because you may listen to cRap music, R&B, and ghetto shit, doesn't mean all other music genres are garbage.

Taylor did nothing wrong. It was Kanye who did. And if you clearly didn't see that, then there is something wrong inside your head. Get it fixed.


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 20, 2009)

....And what does the video have to do with the thread?


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 20, 2009)

oh no...a kanye west


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> ....And what does the video have to do with the thread?


That's the video Kanye was talking about.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 20, 2009)

goddamn, kanye west is a gay fish. (SEE WHAT I DID THAR?)

modern mainstream pop music can die as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 21, 2009)

Drian117 said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that girl did anything wrong. I'm just saying, Kanye speaks truth. Country is garbage.


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 21, 2009)

One of the funniest internet memes I've seen in a long time.  Although I never listened to Swift before, I still feel sorry for her and she deserves better than to be shafted by a race-monger.


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> I'm just saying, Kanye speaks truth. Country is garbage.


He never said that. That was just you.


----------



## Raika (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## GameDragon (Sep 21, 2009)

As rude as that was, I've never even heard of Taylor Swift before all this. So I guess something came from it.


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 21, 2009)

just wanted to post this here with the other kanye west pics


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 21, 2009)

haha thats a funny pic =P


----------



## Darksage098 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, I liked Kanye West before this but now i'm thinking of i gonna hate that guy now. That was so mean of what he did to Taylor Swift.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 22, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> LMAO this thread is hilarious!!!
> 
> As for taylor swift... serves her right. Country music is garbage.


Brad Paisley begs to differ, the man can fucking play guitar better then the faggy douchebag Jonas brothers or any of those other queer ass pansy bands like Simple Plan, MCR and all the other crybaby fudge packing losers who are constantly proving why music today is a bunch of fucking shit. Seriously, someone give me a gun and I would gladly take out every god damn pop sensation and wannabe hip hop singer out there, they deserve to die for their atrocities towards music and the insults to the genres they claim to represent. Yeah, most country music is shit but there are some amazing musicians in the genre who kick these new age retards to the curb. The country guitar legend and dinosaur Albert Lee who also happens to be a Brit is one of the most respected players in the genre and has some amazing songs too. As much as I hate a fat red neck like Garth Brooks and what he has done to country music, there are still some truly amazing musicians who play country, go listen to guys who actually know how to play guitar like Brad Paisley and Albert Lee, the former is redefining country music for a younger generation just like John Mayer has done for blues music. Wanna hear good hip hop, listen to a band like G Love & Special Sauce who are amazing, good rap would involve The Roots, they aren't a bunch of assholes who think that Escalades, whores, money and bling = rap. Music loses it's meaning when it gets degraded by garbage bands and so called artists who claim to play a certain kind of music. You gotta be retarded to think that a hack like avril lavigne is punk, I would imagine that all the dead members of the Ramones, The Clash and The Sex Pistols spin in their graves when some fruitcake emo band claims they are punk. Singing songs about your girlfriend leaving you does not equal punk


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 22, 2009)

Since when did Kanye ever diss Taylor Swift? Topic title is very misleading.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Since when did Kanye ever diss Taylor Swift? Topic title is very misleading.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 22, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Since when did Kanye ever diss Taylor Swift? Topic title is very misleading.


What? It is lol


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 23, 2009)

Then the whole video flew the hell over your head.


----------



## Acenima (Sep 23, 2009)

kanye west is a genius that likes fish sticks so leave him alone, even though he cut in at obama's speech


----------



## Veho (Sep 23, 2009)

Acenima said:
			
		

> leave him alone


He's a human being!


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 24, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Acenima said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO not him again....

LEAVE KANYE WEST ALONE!!!! I MEAN IT!!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 24, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually started lol'ing at this point...


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 24, 2009)

Spoiler



[titleon't click if you're offended by dildos.]


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 24, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [titleon't click if you're offended by dildos.]


Hadrian approves?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 25, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

